# Dynex Dux for lifelines (and standing rigging)



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Two days ago I toured a Catana 58 and, apart from the size and configuration of the massive boat, was very impressed with their new standing rigging and lifelines made out of high-tech line.

My lifelines are standard 1x19 strand but unfortunately covered wire which is already staining a bit and I've already debated replacing it with uncovered wire. But the Dynex Dux material is stronger and simpler to install and weighs less (plus it is now approved by the ISAF Offshore racing rules, which gives it some legitimacy in my eyes) so I am seriously contemplating making the switch. 

The other standing rigging on the big Catana was also replaced with Dynex and looked very impressive, but I am not quite ready to go that far. For a boat that size the weight savings were high, but for a cat the lower weight plays more of a role than in my monohull.

Has anyone here switched from wire lifelines and is willing to comment on their experiences?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I made the change. Didn't have the balls to change out the standing rigging 2 years ago, so I'm slowly changing that w/ new stainless. 

The lifelines were dirt cheap. Fittings? There are none. It took me maybe 30 minutes to measure, cut, and splice the ends on. No chafe yet after one season, but not a lot of hard hiking either. 

I could change out lifelines w/ hi-tech line 3 or 4 times before I could justify spending the money on stainless. I went with 1/4" and brummel splices. Best to put a lashing at the cockpit end to adjust sag if you race.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

zz4 - I didn't realize that, for lifelines, the dynex dux was cheaper than stainless; I've been working on the assumption that it would cost more. I suppose that not having to use fittings is the big cost advantage.

Right now what is keeping me from even thinking about replacing the standing rigging is that the projected lifespan for this new material is about 5 years as opposed to stainless steel's 8 years. I'll wait another year or three and see if ISAF or RORC make recommendations. I suppose it will be an extension of the life cycle, just as what happened to fiberglass airframes with gliders - started off with 500 hours, then 1000 then 2000 then unlimited.

The modified brummel splice recommended by Caligo Marine at http://www.colligomarine.com/docs/misc/splicing_instructions_for_web_rev_1_2.pdf looks pretty straightforward and simple to implement. Did you find it easy to do?


----------



## flatracker (Aug 16, 2009)

*Dynex question*

What size Dynex was used for the rigging. Is it the same size as would be used with stainless, or is it bigger.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I think that the same size was used for the lifelines on the Catana and somewhat smaller on the shrouds - but at that dimension the permissable loads were higher and the stretch and creep smaller than the original steel.
The shrouds on the Catana had a bit of chafe where the dyneema genoa lines rubbed against them, but it was hardly noticeable and the lines were already one year old and had a lot of bluewater miles on them.
I've searched the internet a bit on this fiber and am surprised that it is being used for trawling lines from 2km to 10km long! With little stretch they won't hold energy and whip back like wire will.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I used Dyneema for mine, not sure if that will make a difference in price for you. Also went larger w/ 1/4" for comfort, but was still cheaper. Got it through Defender.

The Splicing is pretty easy, just practice the day before and you'll be golden. Remember though, using the brummel splice you can only luggage tag one end to attach it directly to the railing. The other end will need a lashing or alternative splice. Eye splice w/ lock stitching and whipping always looks nice.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

ISAF Offshore Special Regulations 2010 - 2011

3.14.6 Lifeline Minimum Diameters, Required Materials, Specifications
a) Lifelines shall be of :
- stranded stainless steel wire or
- single-braided Dyneema® rope

Question:

Does the term “wire” in RRS 49.2 include Dyneema® ropes as defined by OSR 3.14.6
a)?

Answer:

No. Rope of any description can not be considered as wire. Boats wishing to use the
provisions of the second sentence of rule 49.2 will need to continue to be equipped
with upper and lower lifelines of wire unless rule 49.2 has been changed by the sailing
instructions or class rules to allow the use of other materials.

THATS REAL CLEAR


----------



## A320G4 (Oct 16, 2009)

I"ll be replacing my upper and lower cap shrouds with Dux from Calligo this off season on my Contour 34 Tri. I think Dux has a higher safety factor then wire. 

Colligo does make fittings for lifelines, have a look on there web site. The Dux is sensitive bending radius, that's why the terminator are sized to the dimension of the line.


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

Why use Dynex Dux over just Amsteel (Dyneema)? It is more expensive and its advantages, such as less creep, are not needed in lifelines. Dux is great for stays, but the extra cost is not needed for lifelines.

Paul L


----------



## RobertKWFL (Apr 3, 2009)

I just finished installing 1/4" Amsteel Blue lifelines using the CS Johnson line of lifeline hardware made for synthetic rope. The splices (eye with lock stitching) were very easy. I went this route because I don't like how plastic coated wire promotes and conceals corrosion, and I don't like the hard look and feel of uncoated wire. The dyneema lines are lightweight and comfortable. It's easy to keep extra rope on board in case you ever need to do an emergency repair/replacement.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Exactly, and you never need a rigger or a very expensive machine to do the end fittings.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

3.14.6 Lifeline Minimum Diameters, Required Materials,
Specifications
a) Lifelines shall be stranded stainless steel wire of
minimum diameter in table 8 below. Lifelines
shall be uncoated and used without close-fitting
sleeving.
**
Notwithstanding 3.14.6 (a), temporary sleeving may
be fitted provided it is regularly removed for inspection
**
b) Grade 316 stainless wire is
recommended.
**
c) A taut lanyard of synthetic rope may be used to
secure lifelines provided the gap it closes does
not exceed 100 mm (4 in). This lanyard shall be
replaced annually at a minimum.
**
d) All wire, fittings, anchorage points, fixtures and
lanyards shall comprise a lifeline enclosure
system which has at all points at least the
breaking strength of the required lifeline wire.


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

Switched to Amsteel braided lifelines 2 years ago and we are vary happy. I realize they are not "legal" for offshore racing, but then again I dont' do any offshore racing, and in my limited opinion the rope lines are just as good as wire for the purpose they are intended.

As an aside, all the crew find them much more comfortable than uncoated steel lines. They are very easy to inspect, and although the quoted lifetime is lower, then are easy to replace once you learn a good splice. 

It would not surprise me at all if we look back in 5 years and wonder why we ever had to use uncoated steel lifelines.....


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Depending on where you sail the UV resistance of Dyneema can be an issue hence the quoted lower lifetime. Problem with UV is it hard to tell visually when the physical properties of the rope are compromised. UV degradation of stainless practically nil with much better abrasion resistance. Uncoated wire is still the best.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

"best"


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments - I'll take the advice and use normal Dyneema instead of the Dux for the lifelines and will be getting a quote for Dux for the standing rigging next week - I'll probably get a coronory when I see the price.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Having someone else do the work might not make it worth it. Definitely do the lifelines yourself.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I like doing all my own ropework - braiding, splicing, whipping, etc. and would do the lifelines but wouldn't trust myself to do the standing rigging. Can one whip dyneema splices or does that introduce a weak spot?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The one thing i still dont like is the OEM line manufacturer does NOT seem to be onboard with doing the testing for using it for standing rigging and seems to focus on fishing uses 

It does not seem like anybody is really doing REAL testing like whats is done on PBO,C2 and other standing rigging products

Common Applications
Uncovered: Steering cables, backstays and other applications that need high strength, low stretch and greater durability than Vectran.
Covered: Main and headsail halyards--especially on big boats. Afterguys and asymmetrical tack lines.


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

tommays said:


> 3.14.6 Lifeline Minimum Diameters, Required Materials,
> Specifications
> a) Lifelines shall be stranded stainless steel wire of
> minimum diameter in table 8 below. Lifelines
> ...


Amendment: *Effective 1 January 2010*, Delete present regulation and insert:
3.14.6 Lifeline Minimum Diameters, Required Materials,
Specifications
a) Lifelines shall be of :
- stranded stainless steel wire or
*- single-braided Dyneema® rope*

Paul L


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Q&A 2010-002
Published: 14 January 2010

The Racing Rules of Sailing 2009 - 2012

49.2 When lifelines are required by the class rules or the sailing instructions they
shall be taut, and competitors shall not position any part of their torsos
outside them, except briefly to perform a necessary task. On boats equipped
with upper and lower lifelines of wire, a competitor sitting on the deck facing
outboard with his waist inside the lower lifeline may have the upper part of
his body outside the upper lifeline.

ISAF Offshore Special Regulations 2010 - 2011

3.14.6 Lifeline Minimum Diameters, Required Materials, Specifications
a) Lifelines shall be of :
- stranded stainless steel wire or
- single-braided Dyneema® rope

Question:

Does the term “wire” in RRS 49.2 include Dyneema® ropes as defined by OSR 3.14.6
a)?

Answer:

No. Rope of any description can not be considered as wire. Boats wishing to use the
provisions of the second sentence of rule 49.2 will need to continue to be equipped
with upper and lower lifelines of wire unless rule 49.2 has been changed by the sailing
instructions or class rules to allow the use of other materials.


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

tommays said:


> Q&A 2010-002
> Published: 14 January 2010
> 
> The Racing Rules of Sailing 2009 - 2012
> ...


That may be true for US Sailing rules. So if you are going to race under these, then you better follow them to the t. The point about the change to the ISAF Offshore rules is that move from covered wire to bare was driven by these and now they are accepting of Dyneema too. In general, the ISAF Offshore regs are pretty solid when it comes to boat setup for offshore.

Paul L


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I would bet that at some point in time, The US rules will follow the ISAF rules. It appears that Dyneema would work for wire, be nicer than wire, easier to replace than wire for life lines.

The question would be, is your local PHRF or equal here in NA going to ding, disqualify or equal if using Dynema for a LL? And in the case of Zanshin, he does not race, so the reality is, dyneema is NOT an issue as to which to use. As long as it qualifies under the guidelines he was referring to. If I was in is shoes, I would not have an issue looking at dyneema for my life lines.

marty


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

"The Royal Ocean Racing Club has made a decision to ban Dyneema® lifelines for the 2010 RORC race programme. At the ISAF annual conference in Busan Korea last November Dyneema® fibre was approved as a material for use in lifelines for offshore race boats. The material has been used for a number of years in Melges 24 and Melges 32 and on IMOCA 60’s in the Vendee Globe.

The RORC committee made up of very experienced offshore racers expressed collective concern about the suitability of the material for offshore boats where the crew are constantly hiking especially in rough conditions and unanimously decided to ban its use for RORC races in 2010.


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

tommays said:


> "The Royal Ocean Racing Club has made a decision to ban Dyneema® lifelines for the 2010 RORC race programme. At the ISAF annual conference in Busan Korea last November Dyneema® fibre was approved as a material for use in lifelines for offshore race boats. The material has been used for a number of years in Melges 24 and Melges 32 and on IMOCA 60's in the Vendee Globe.
> 
> The RORC committee made up of very experienced offshore racers expressed collective concern about the suitability of the material for offshore boats where the crew are constantly hiking especially in rough conditions and unanimously decided to ban its use for RORC races in 2010.


So don't use 'em if you prefer to stick with wire.

Paul L


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I might have triggered this off inadvertantly; although I don't race I do read the ISAF and RORC documents so that I can get valuable tips and hints on equipment and requirements that have been gleaned over the years and I can then pick and choose those parts which I feel apply to myself and my boat. I mentioned that ISAF approved Dyneema, but didn't research further into RORC and any American organizations. Now I've read up on the RORC objections and am positive that, while valid in a racing context, they don't apply to my application at all and I am going to go ahead and switch over to the Dyneema side when I get back to my boat in a month or two.


----------



## jmolan (Sep 5, 2009)

Dyneema® fiber approved by ISAF council for use in sailing lifelines

Urmond,NL,07-Dec-2009

Dyneema® fiber allows for greater safety and improves performance compared to traditional steel wire

During the annual ISAF (International Sailing Federation) conference in Busan, Korea, Dyneema® fiber was approved by the ISAF council to be used as a material for sailing lifelines, meeting rigorous standards yet increasing safety performance. The light weight and stronger lifelines with Dyneema® fiber are a technical advancement in yachting world. The recent ISAF approval merely expands the permitted use of Dyneema® fiber in all other races and classes. Its use in the Melges 24 and Melges 32 classes for the past few years have already proven its effectiveness in these highly-competitive classes. Dyneema® fiber contributes to lighter, stronger and safer lifelines which are an important safety and performance feature on offshore and inshore sailing boats.

Bruno Finzi, Chairman of ORC (Offshore Racing Congress) and a member of the ISAF Committee, said: "I am happy to help in getting this measure passed. The ORC supports any such technical innovation that improves offshore sailing in both performance and safety."

Marc Guillemot, skipper of the Safran race boat during the recent Vendée Globe race, said: "We used the lifelines during the last Vendée Globe for 25,000 miles. Lifelines made with Dyneema® fiber were very light and strong and their performance lasted in time."

the link for the press release.
DSM Dyneema - Press Release - Dyneema® fiber approved by ISAF council for use in sailing lifelines

Brion Toss Brion Toss Yacht Riggers, Sailboat Rigging recently told me he will not rig wire life lines anymore. If someone insists on wire, he sends them to another rigger.

Anyone remember when Andy Granetelli had a turbo on the indy car that 1st year? They banned turbo's after that. Now mom's car has a turbo. The rules are usually behind the curve of development.


----------



## jmolan (Sep 5, 2009)

I have rigged my entire 34' Searunner Trimaran with Dynex Dux. Twin spreader Cutter rigged. Life lines (5mm Dyneema) and running backs (7mm Dynex Dux) were my first project. They have 3 years on them in the Sea of Cortez (sunny 350 days a year) SO far no discoloration or problems.
I did all the splicing my self, mostly 7mm Dynex Dux replacing 7/32" wire and using 9mm for the headstay and staysail stay. It took me 11 hours over two days to splice up 26 eyes.
I used bronze hanks for the first year with no problems, I switched to a continuous line furler on the headsail and "softie" rope hanks on the staysail. These things are super slick, the sail just fall to the deck when released, no, nada, hang ups!
I roughly measured over 40 lbs. off my rig. The avatar is me holding my entire rig, colligo fittings and all in one hand. It weighed in at 15 lbs.
The boat motion is much better. Less hobby horsing, in light airs it seems to click into a slot and just go fwd. I am very happy with my rig.
I know there is not data to support 10 or 15 or what ever years of use. I suspect in 10 years the data will be out and then we will know:laugher 
There are a bunch of photos of my boat and a westsail that was rigged this way on my links below. Also a story how I came to be familiar with Dynex Dux.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

jmolan - I came across a link referring to your boat somewhere else - was it through Colligo, perhaps? It was interesting and informative reading and was, for me, the clincher in deciding to at least start with the lifelines and then perhaps expand that to rigging itself. I have Colligo Marine putting together a package for me right now and look forward to hearing from them sometime later this week.


----------



## jmolan (Sep 5, 2009)

Zanshin...very cool, there are a lot of subtle things that are so nice also. Grabbing the rope as you walk by, or brushing with your shoulder. Or sitting on the life lines or leaning. The sails and sheets go by so slick....can you tell I like it?.....

I should warn you though....this stuff will mess with your head..... It takes a while to get your arms around something that makes this big of a change. I mean, take a 1/4" rope and be able to lift two cars with it....NO WAY?

A very good writer and master rigger Brion Toss wrote about this in 2004.

Brion Toss Yacht Riggers Fairleads Newsletter


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I have an SSB aboard where the antenna is currently a large isolated part of one of my 2 backstays. I wonder if I should keep that setup and just replace the top and bottom parts with Dux or keep the backstays monolithic and just attach an antenna to one of them? Also, the turning radius mentioned for Dyneema and Dux is large, but what about the lifelines, I thought I could splice an eye into the lifeline rope and then just loop it through the welded stanchion connector pieces, but that would entail a much smaller radius. Are there small non-metallic eyes for 5mm or 6mm dyneema? I was thinking of going up to 6mm since that extra diameter would make the lifelines easier to grab and add even more security to my outer perimiter.


----------



## jmolan (Sep 5, 2009)

Zanshin, I was just goin gover your website. Very Nice! I especially liked the way you listed all your equipment.
Another site I really like is:

Beth & Evans

They have both done a lot of sailing and writing about equipment and all.

_I have an SSB aboard where the antenna is currently a large isolated part of one of my 2 backstays. I wonder if I should keep that setup and just replace the top and bottom parts with Dux or keep the backstays monolithic and just attach an antenna to one of them?_

I would ask John at Colligo about that. The fact that Dynex Dux is an insulator sets up all kinds of new ideas. I believe in the last ARC there was two boats who had run a bare copper wire up the inside of their backstay. The concern was the potential stress riser where the wire goes in. I seem to recall someone who is very smart at radio's is running tests on a number of different set ups. I could imagine just lashing a bare copper wire to the Dynex Dux backstay would work, but I am not qualified to say. 
But either way you eliminate another potential weak spot by removing the big fat expensive insulators from the rig.

_Also, the turning radius mentioned for Dyneema and Dux is large, but what about the lifelines, I thought I could splice an eye into the lifeline rope and then just loop it through the welded stanchion connector pieces, but that would entail a much smaller radius. Are there small non-metallic eyes for 5mm or 6mm dyneema? I was thinking of going up to 6mm since that extra diameter would make the lifelines easier to grab and add even more security to my outer perimeter._

There is a big difference between Dyneema and Dynex Dux. Dyneema is the base material for Dynex Dux.

Maybe a quick explanation.
Dyneema is marketed as Spectra, Amsteel, Dynex, they are all the same SK-75 Dyneema material. 
Dynex Dux is SK-75 that has been heated and stretched. It gains in strength, very low creep, and is much stiffer. 
Dynex Dux does not bend well. You need 5-1 is minimum on static loads. 10-1 for dynamic loads.
Dyneema is not bound by this rule. It is much softer of a lay (wrong term) where a 1 mtr piece of Dux will stick strait out if you hold it, the Dyneema will drop down out of your hand.
Colligo makes life line eyes. They are very nice, and can be used for standing rigging on smaller boats.

Colligo Marine


----------

